# Mystery solved



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Had these large patches of grass in my backyard that kept dying, slowly getting worse all year. For months I was scratching my head. I treated for everything, insects, disease, fungus...everything. Nothing helped. I gave up a couple weeks ago "Is what it is" I said. Then my wife had this indoor plant basket I put out on the back patio to get a little sun. I came outside the next day and it was gone. Basket still there, plants about 50% gone. Look closer....something at it. WTH?

I put a game camera out to see what's going on. RABBITS. Lots of rabbit. These little things swarm my backyard early in the AM and eat the grass. I think the other half is their urine killing the grass because the dead spots is where they hang out. I sprayed the backyard with some deer/rabbit repellant and it seemed to help a whole lot. Instead of 6 or 7 of them feasting all night, maybe 1 will come make a quick visit. I have notice the grass recovering a good amount in just the last week. They need to find someone else's lawn to ruin or I will be relocating them.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Just try to find out where in the fence line they are coming in through and block that. 
I had a small rabbit keep coming through the privacy fence into the backyard and it took my dogs chasing it out to see the entry way.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Dawgvet said:


> Just try to find out where in the fence line they are coming in through and block that.
> I had a small rabbit keep coming through the privacy fence into the backyard and it took my dogs chasing it out to see the entry way.


Yeah they are coming under the fence in a couple spots. I suspect if I block it off they will dig under in new spots. I hope the spray makes it taste nasty so they find a lawn.


----------

